# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  ¿Por qué aumenta la cubierta de hielo marino que rodea la Antártida?

## Jonasino

> ¿Por qué la cubierta de hielo marino que rodea la Antártida ha ido aumentando ligeramente, en agudo contraste con la drástica pérdida de hielo marino que ocurre en el Océano Ártico?
> 
> Un nuevo estudio dirigido por la NASA ha determinado que la geología de la Antártida y el Océano Austral son los últimos responsables.
> 
> Un equipo de la NASA y la NOAA analizó datos de radar de satélite, la temperatura superficial del mar, la forma de la tierra y la batimetría (profundidad del océano), para el estudio de los procesos físicos y las propiedades que afectan el hielo marino antártico.
> 
>     El comportamiento del hielo marino antártico es totalmente coherente con las características geofísicas que se encuentran en la región del polo sur
> 
> Encontraron que dos factores geológicos persistentes - La topografía de la Antártida y la profundidad del océano que lo rodea - están influyendo en los vientos y las corrientes oceánicas, respectivamente, para impulsar la formación y evolución de la capa de hielo marino de la Antártida y ayudar a sostener la misma.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/ep/16/0...odea-antartida

----------

F. Lázaro (04-jun-2016)

----------

